# Hello



## Rzail (Sep 12, 2010)

Hello all. I am a proud owner of a 335d with 2.3k miles on it. Any suggestions on when I should get an oil change? Should I stick with the recommended which shows 11k miles to an oil change or should I do it sooner? It is definitely fun driving here in Germany...gotta love the autobahn!


----------



## Marine5302 (Sep 13, 2009)

Welcome! They are a blast. Search and you'll see some threads regarding oil change intervals for the d. Some guys follow BMW's recommendation and others change it more often.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Congrats and welcome. 

There is lot of discussion on this board behind this topic. I have decided to change it every 6500 miles.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Apparently BMW factory fill is a break-in oil. Some people go the full OCI (~11k miles) whereas others will do a change anywhere between 5k-7k miles. 

Enjoy the car!


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Rzail said:


> Hello all. I am a proud owner of a 335d with 2.3k miles on it. Any suggestions on when I should get an oil change? Should I stick with the recommended which shows 11k miles to an oil change or should I do it sooner? It is definitely fun driving here in Germany...gotta love the autobahn!


since you are over in Germany, and presumably would have the service done at a German BMW dealership, it would be interesting to get their take on those 11K mi oil changes. Would a German BMW mechanic do that on his own vehicle?

We have a different mindset over here than they do. Ours is probably influenced by the time-honored tradition of 3K mi/3 month OCI. They've been doing longer intervals over there for quite some time.

Another factor that may influence this difference is the higher quality fuel used in Germany.

Anyways, congrats on your d :thumbup:


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Rzail said:


> Hello all. I am a proud owner of a 335d with 2.3k miles on it. Any suggestions on when I should get an oil change? Should I stick with the recommended which shows 11k miles to an oil change or should I do it sooner? It is definitely fun driving here in Germany...gotta love the autobahn!


RZail, thanks for piping up! What area of Germany are you in? Is your car a US Spec? If so are you speaking miles or kms?:dunno:

Tell us more!:thumbup:


----------



## Rzail (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you all for the warm reception. I am near the border of Netherlands, just north of Aachen and west of Dusseldorf. My "D" is US spec'd. I am speaking miles.


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

Rzail said:


> Thank you all for the warm reception. I am near the border of Netherlands, just north of Aachen and west of Dusseldorf. My "D" is US spec'd. I am speaking miles.


I'm assuming your are station there, how do you go about maintenance. Can dealer update your ECU since us spec is different than the rest....
and welcome :thumbup:


----------



## Rzail (Sep 12, 2010)

tlak77 said:


> I'm assuming your are station there, how do you go about maintenance. Can dealer update your ECU since us spec is different than the rest....
> and welcome :thumbup:


Yes, I am stationed here. I will be taking the car to the local BMW dealership. Not too knowledgable about the ECU. Any suggestions on what I should ask the dealer in regards to the ECU? Thanks.


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

Some software updates are done routinely at the dealer on each visit. Some are need (if under recall) some are not. I know ECU in European "d" is different than one on US spec cars, from all the talk in regards of software tuning. Really have no idea why, and if it will affect your maintenance. Probably you will find out from your dealer, more than I can speculate. You can just ask if updates to the software were needed and if they are done, also I'm curious how DEF situation - do you have to top it off by yourself?
Good luck :thumbup:


----------

